# Table Mounting Freud 3000



## woodman59 (Jun 22, 2008)

I am considering buying a Freud FT3000VCE 3 1/4 HP Router. I want to table mount this router a certain portion of the time so I was considering buying an 1/4'' Machined Aluminum Router Table Plate for my router table since this is a heavier router. I am looking at Rockler for a plate and they do not seem to have one specifically for this model of router. They do however have a plate that fits the Freud FT1700 router. I am sure the answer is probably no but does anyone know if the 3000 would have the same hole layout as the 1700?
The other option is to buy a generic undrilled plate. Has anyone done this and if yes, is it pretty easy to machine the plate?
Thanks for any input.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi woodman59

The bolt pattern for the 1700 and the 3000 are not the same,buy the blank and drill it out to fit your router,,
Here's a link to the templates for both below..

http://www.routerforums.com/freud/

just a as a side note, I don't recommend the Alum.plates but that's up to you... 

I do recommend the 3/8" thick phenolic resin plates for most of the big routers..
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94331
*******
*******
http://wealdentool.com/acatalog/tips_20.html
=========




woodman59 said:


> I am considering buying a Freud FT3000VCE 3 1/4 HP Router. I want to table mount this router a certain portion of the time so I was considering buying an 1/4'' Machined Aluminum Router Table Plate for my router table since this is a heavier router. I am looking at Rockler for a plate and they do not seem to have one specifically for this model of router. They do however have a plate that fits the Freud FT1700 router. I am sure the answer is probably no but does anyone know if the 3000 would have the same hole layout as the 1700?
> The other option is to buy a generic undrilled plate. Has anyone done this and if yes, is it pretty easy to machine the plate?
> Thanks for any input.


----------



## woodman59 (Jun 22, 2008)

bobj3,
Thanks. Great information. Just what I was looking for.


----------



## Jeff48 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi BobJ3,

I'm thinking about purchasing the same router, (Freud FT3000VCE 3-1/4 HP Variable Speed Plunge Router) and I was intending to make my own router table mounting
plate, and table. I found a piece of 1/2" thick lexan to use as my mounting
plate... in your opinion would this be a good idea?

Thank you,

Bridge


----------



## sdakota (Aug 29, 2009)

Where did you get the large drill bits for the two adjustment holes? One was 20.0mm and the other 15.5mm. Since I did get the aluminum one from Rockler I have to have twist bits to drill it out. I found them at Granger but $40 for both bits or $20 per hole. That really raises the price of any mounting plate .
I was making my own router table for a staycation (stay at home vacation) and got stopped by this . 

thanks,

Steve


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

sdakota said:


> Where did you get the large drill bits for the two adjustment holes? One was 20.0mm and the other 15.5mm. Since I did get the aluminum one from Rockler I have to have twist bits to drill it out. I found them at Granger but $40 for both bits or $20 per hole. That really raises the price of any mounting plate .
> I was making my own router table for a staycation (stay at home vacation) and got stopped by this .
> 
> thanks,
> ...


The size of the adjustment access holes shouldn't be that critical. I just used whatever inchbase bit that was in my set. 5/8" will get you 15.9mm and 3/4" will get you 19.125mm


----------



## sdakota (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks, I was looking at those bits.


----------

